# My very first boardcut Slingshot!



## slacker04 (Feb 18, 2010)

After seeing JoergS's inspirational "how-to" video on youtube, I decided to take the plunge and make my first boardcut slinshot. 
I'm very new to this hobby, and currently own a Trumark wristbraced slingshot as well as a general Dankung slingshot which have both been purchased only this year. This has been a great hobby so far and I have learned, and still am learning, tremendously from the experts in this forum. 
Since I'm still a student, I can't really afford power tools. Hence, this boardcut was made entirely from manual tools and only 3 tools to be precise(a coping saw and 2 differently sized files) which were purchased from the local $2 store. Here are some pics of my progress!









Cutting the shape out from the board.









The poorly cut design with many uneven edges.

















After being filed down.

Once i get it sanded, i planned to get it stained using coffee since I don't want to have to spend money on commercial wood-dyes. Then I plan to give it several coats of lacquer for some shine and protection.

I would like to thank JoergS for being so generous in sharing his slingshot phoenix design. I would also like to thank Flatband for giving me very sound advice earlier this year when I was contemplating getting my first slingshot. Last but definitely not least, I would like to express my appreciation to the moderators and users of this forum which has been a great source of information for me.

Do keep the comments and criticism coming!!!


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

And now you have inspired me my friend.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work for a first build! Was it hard cutting it out with a coping saw?


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice one ,Keep up!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice one. What bands do you plan to use on it? Like to see it banded up and ready to shoot.

. . . BTW, That IS multiplex, right? If not, I wouldn't go any further.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

that is a very nice first slingshot! it must have been difficult cutting without a band saw, or jig sawh34r:


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

very nice! 
i made one with just a hand saw but now i have a coping saw and they are soo easy to use.


----------



## slacker04 (Feb 18, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice one. What bands do you plan to use on it? Like to see it banded up and ready to shoot.
> 
> . . . BTW, That IS multiplex, right? If not, I wouldn't go any further.


I plan to band them up with linatex. I'm not sure what wood that is, the board is actually a hardwood chopping board








Is that going to post a problem in future? It would suck if i went through all that trouble for nothing


----------



## slacker04 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the very kind comments guys. It's really a encouragement!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

That design really needs to be made of multiplex (a type of plywood) otherwise you have a very good risk of breaking. The grain of the wood in the narrow forks runs across the forks instead of along them this can break once any pressure is put on them.Unless it is plywood because in each layer the grain will run in different directions.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Board cutts are EZ to break so wear your safety glasses.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Seriously. Don't use that slingshot. I will almost surely break. The grain is running "across" the forks instead of "along" them.









. . . all I can do is tell you.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow a coping saw. You must have POPEYE forarms. You give a great meaning to handmade. NICE


----------



## slacker04 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the warning and advice guys. I decided I'll just finish up the slingshot and just keep it as a momento. Well, at least I learnt something from this experience







Pics of the finish product coming soon!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, what you can do is to make your own multiplex.

Buy a sheet of thin steel, for example used for car body repairs.

Cut the steel out so it covers the frame parts that are not rounded. Make one for the front and one for the back.

Then roughen the surface of the slingshot with sand paper.

Smear epoxy glue to both sides.

Then put everything together, don't put too much pressure on so the glue is not entirely pushed out.

When the glue is dry, take the file and sandpaper to make everything smooth.

This will create a very solid and unusual frame.

Jörg


----------



## slacker04 (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally managed to take some time off my studying to complete my first boardcut slingshot.

After cutting in the grooves and staining it over night with coffee.









Applied several coats of varnish for protection and a glossy finish.









Although it has many flaws and is a far cry from the works of art that other skilled craftsmen in this forum are capable of producing, still love it








What do you guys think? Any advice/comments for future boardcuts?

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I think you did great, just make sure you use the right materials for your frames and keep making them.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Impressive work, especially considering the tools you have at your disposal!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It keeps improving.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

very nice! I made a boardcut just like that, except that i copied one of the a+ slingshot designs.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

and how it shoots?? I and a friend had also made it yet, we were not happy with it
maybe we are too stupid


----------

